# radiator size



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all,

The aftermarket aluminum radiator in my '66 is corroded from sitting undriven too long and needs to be replaced. I'm considering a radiator/electric fan shroud/relay package to replace it. Auto trans, no AC car.

Are '66 GTO and Chevelle radiators identical in size and inlet locations etc. given they are both A body cars? Wondering if I can avoid the Pontiac parts mark-up on this upgrade. 

Thanks!


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I would be shocked if that could work.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

FYI, I was in the market for a cold case radiator w/ dual electric fans upgrade. The guys at Butler Performance steered me away from the electric fans. Might want to do some research before settling on the electric fans.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Too many people reading HotRod magazine. The factory did a fine job with their set-up.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

You don't mention what's under the hood. Unless it's a 500hp monster, a factory 4 core and fan will do the job perfectly.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Atarchus said:


> FYI, I was in the market for a cold case radiator w/ dual electric fans upgrade. The guys at Butler Performance steered me away from the electric fans. Might want to do some research before settling on the electric fans.


I purchased the Cold Case radiator with dual electric fans and their thermostatic relay kit. In process of routing the wires and mounting the relay. Their instructions need improvement. Did Butler have a reason for steering you away from this provider or electric fans in general?


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

It was just the fans. They didn't straight out say not to buy them. Just indicated that they usually see no difference on customers cars and that the stock fan setup works just fine. I still bought the cold case radiator, but running the stock fan.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Noangelbuddy said:


> I purchased the Cold Case radiator with dual electric fans and their thermostatic relay kit. In process of routing the wires and mounting the relay. Their instructions need improvement. Did Butler have a reason for steering you away from this provider or electric fans in general?


I got a nice Champion cooling aluminum radiator, mounted my dual SPAL with shroud set up to it and ordered a dual thermostatic relay kit from SPAL. Eager to put it in when I redo my belt system. Where did you wire your key-on power to in your set up?
Thanks


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine'sa66 said:


> You don't mention what's under the hood. Unless it's a 500hp monster, a factory 4 core and fan will do the job perfectly.


Thanks.
It's a mild 400. 
I wanted temperature controlled electric fans b/c here in CA my car was consistently getting too hot while sitting in traffic in 95+ temps. My cheapo no-name aluminum radiator and pulley fan were not up to the task. Electric fans and a better radiator should fix that issue and ease my worry when I'm sitting in gridlock (I drive the car a lot). Has nothing to do with a performance upgrade, mainly addressing driveability


----------

